# Playing Mozart's Piano Pieces as Mozart Did



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Pretty interesting article, and accompanying video demo.

"Classical piano pieces by such composers as Beethoven, Mozart and Chopin likely sounded much different when the masters first performed those works than they do today. Pianos themselves have changed considerably - but so, too, has technique."

"Music has one foot in physics and one foot in aesthetics," said Rolf Inge Godoy, a professor of musicology at the University of Oslo. "Body motion is essential for shaping the outcome of the sound, both in terms of what you actually hear and in terms of the visual impact on an audience."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/21/science/playing-mozart-piano-pieces-as-mozart-did.html?WT.mc_id=2015-JULY-FB-WCA-ARTS_AUD_DEV-0701-0731&WT.mc_ev=click&ad-keywords=AUDDEVREMARK


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting article, I was just reading Charles Rosen's book "Piano notes, the World of the Pianist" which discuss's many of the nuances associated with playing the piano and how they have changed since the classical period, definitely worth a read.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Very interesting! One thought I had about the way she was demonstrating playing was that it might be harder to play the loud/soft dynamics because there is less body movement.


----------

